

Criticism my startup HN por favor: It's a free server monitoring app - jbobes
http://cloudiff.com/demo
Built using these technologies: http://cloudiff.com/humans.txt
Took us 4 months to this point.
Still a work in progress.
Love to hear out feedback.
Good night hnewers :P
PS - to this point, you've been ignoring me. Zero feedback.  Nada.
======
codenesium
It looks cool but I think it needs a landing page that explains what it does
and how I'm supposed to use it.

